# يارب نجي نفوسنا الضعيفة



## happy angel (10 فبراير 2009)

*يارب ياللي بترحم من ينظر إليك .. يارب نجي نفوسنا الضعيفة من كل ضعف وضيق وحزن رديء ... يارب نجي قلوبنا من كل طرق الشر إللي يتاخدنا من تحت رجليك ... يارب إنت الأب والأم والحبيب ..نور قلوبنا إننا نشوفك في كل مكان وكل لحظة .. 

حببنا فيك .. علمنا معنى كلمة حب فيك وبيك..يامن يستر الضعيف .. يارب حول ضعفنا لقوة تفوق جبال الخطية إللي ساكنا فينا .. نور القلوب .. إغفر لنا يارب لأن من عندك تكون المغفرة... سيرنا في طريقك لأننا لما بنبقى مخيرين بنختار العالم ومظاهرو الكدابة .. جوعنا ليك وإشبعنا بيك يارب... 

خلينا نقول من كل القلب (( يارب إنت إللي تملى القلب .. وإنت إللي تملى العين ))..أرجوك يارب إسمع وإستجيب من فضل رحمتك ومحبتك.. خلينا نشوفك . نسمع صوتك . نحبك . نكلمك ونتكلم عنك . عرفنا يارب إنت مين؟؟ ورينا مجدك يارب ... أمين *​


----------



## rana1981 (10 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا كتير على الصلاة الرائعة 
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## shamaoun (10 فبراير 2009)

خلينا نقول من كل القلب (( يارب إنت إللي تملى القلب .. وإنت إللي تملى العين ))..


حلوة قوي الصلاة 
شكرا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 فبراير 2009)

*



(( يارب إنت إللي تملى القلب .. وإنت إللي تملى العين ))..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين
شكرا وردة عالصلاة الروعة*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

هابي

امين
شكرا  على الصلاة الروعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 فبراير 2009)

> خلينا نقول من كل القلب (( يارب إنت إللي تملى القلب .. وإنت إللي تملى العين ))


*صلاة جميلة جدا يا هابي

ازكريني في صلاتك من فضلك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

* ميرسى يا هابى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي اوي على الصلاة ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا صلاه رائعه الرب يبارككم​


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا كتير على الصلاة الرائعة
> الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> خلينا نقول من كل القلب (( يارب إنت إللي تملى القلب .. وإنت إللي تملى العين ))..
> 
> 
> حلوة قوي الصلاة
> شكرا


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> شكرا وردة عالصلاة الروعة*​


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هابي
> 
> امين
> شكرا  على الصلاة الروعة
> ...


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميررررسى على الصلاه يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا يا هابي
> 
> ازكريني في صلاتك من فضلك​*


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * ميرسى يا هابى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ميرسي اوي على الصلاة ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا صلاه رائعه الرب يبارككم​


----------



## ريمون رمسيس (26 مايو 2009)

صلي من اجلي يا اخوه لااني في محنة 
صلاه خصة من اجلي انا الضعيف ان الله والبابا كرلس والقديسين يكونو معي 
لو في احد الان اصلي معة الرب معكم ويملكم بركة


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)

ريمون رمسيس قال:


> صلي من اجلي يا اخوه لااني في محنة
> صلاه خصة من اجلي انا الضعيف ان الله والبابا كرلس والقديسين يكونو معي
> لو في احد الان اصلي معة الرب معكم ويملكم بركة



*ربنا معاك ويقوبك 

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


----------

